

What We Learned Upgrading To Rails 3 at Harvest - dpunk21
http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2011/01/harvest-is-running-rails-3/

======
there
_Harvest also has 32 plugins, 82 gem dependencies_

yikes

~~~
steveklabnik
It happens. Check out Shopify: <http://blog.shopify.com/2010/11/16/our-
upgrade-to-rails-3>

    
    
        $ bundle show | wc  -l
          95

~~~
imack
Did you find that you needed fewer after the upgrade? I'm in the middle of
moving my 2.3.5 app to 3.0.3 and am finding that there are fewer plugins as
some are now part of rails or made redundant; jrails and subdomain-fu come to
mind.

~~~
bjhess
I don't think we dropped a drastic number of plugins or gems. Probably a few,
but then again we added a few as well to keep old features active as we
transition out some deprecated Rails patterns.

------
masomenos
I did not know that git had a grep command -- super handy.

------
Bradigan
I mentioned this in your Blog Comments but I thought I'd bring it up here. I
mentioned that it would be interesting to see a portion of your QA spreadsheet
you mentioned in your article.

~~~
Bradigan
Did I mention that I like the word mention?

------
kunday
Did you guys try to move to haml/sass from the existing view
templates/stylesheets? Would like to know if you guys had good success rate
moving to haml on a big existing project...

~~~
bjhess
We use Sass, but not Haml. We have been on Sass for a couple years, so it
wasn't much of an impact to the upgrade in that regard.

~~~
kunday
Great. How long did the move take? I'm assuming u started during the beta days
of rails 3 and eventually made it to 3.0.1?

~~~
bjhess
Unlike Shopify, we did not start during the beta days. Certainly we were aware
of what was going on and experimented, but our Rails3 branch didn't exist
since the spring or anything.

Looking through our git logs, I believe early September is when we really
started to look at Rails 3 in earnest. We landed the branch in the second week
of November. The code work was a solid month plus, and we spent nearly as much
calendar time, and probably more actual person-hours, in testing and fixing
thereafter.

